# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  Πωλειται TV LG 42LE5300-ZA για χρήση/επισκευή/ανταλλακτικά

## Akis77

Καλησπέρα σας.
Πωλειται το ώς άνω μοντέλο τις LG 42" με πρόβλημα πιθανόν στο πάνελ το οποιο ΔΕΝ ειναι σπασμένο.
Η τηλεόραση ανάβει κανονικά και δειχνει εικόνα απο όλες τις πηγές.
Δεν εχουν πρόβλημα οι πλακέτες.
Στην δεξια μεριά του πάνελ εμφανίζονται καθετες γραμμες random οι οποιες μπορει να ειναι απο λίγες.. εώς και να φτάσουν να καλύψουν και το 50% τις οθόνης (δλδ βλέπεις την μισή οθόνη καθετα)
Εδώ ένα βίντεο του πραγματικού αντικειμένου που φαινεται ελαφρά το πρόβλημα

https://youtu.be/uAyD1ikLbAQ

Την TV μου την εδωσε φίλος ο οποιος δεν θέλησε να την επισκευάσει και την αντικατέστησε.
Εχω παρατηρήσει οτι παιζει ρόλο η τοποθέτης της τηλεόρασης στο ΑΝ, Πότε και ΠΟΣΟ θα παρουσιάσει το πρόβλημα.
Γιατι με "κουνημα" είτε πάνω στην βάση της.. είτε σε βάση τοιχου.. ή επανέρχεται.. ή γίνεται χειρότερη.. 
Απ ότι έχω καταλάβει ή σε μεταφορά ή σε βίαιη μετακίνηση η δεξιά μεριά του πάνελ.. καπου δεν κάνει καλή επαφή με αποτελεσμα αυτες οι γραμμές.
Την εχω ανοιξει και στο σημείο που παρουσιάζει το πρόβλημα (δεξιά δλδ)  εχω "ενισχύσει" με αφρώδες υλικό την "πίεση" που δέχεται το μεταλλικό frame του πάνελ όταν βιδώνει στο σασί.. με θετικά αποτελέσματα.. αλλα χωρίς να λυθεί οριστικά το πρόβλημα.

Δίνεται λοιπόν.. ως εχει ή για χρήση (υπάρχει και η επιτραπέζια βάση τις) ή για ανταλλακτικά.
Χοντρικά οι πλακέτες τις στο ebay κοστίζουν περι τα 150 euro.. (power+ tcon + tuner board)
Δινεται ως εχει σε αυτή την τιμή και για λίγες μέρες.
Αν δεν υπάρξει ενδιαφέρον θα κοπεί σε ανταλλακτικά. 
Παραλαβη απο τον χώρο μου Αθήνα.
Επικοινωνία στο 6988 76 71 99 απο 12:00 εώς 22:00

----------


## angel_grig

Ti πανελ εχει?εχω μια 42le5000 και θελω την μητρικη μηπως ταιριαζει...

----------

